# Transformers 3



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From michaelbay.com:

The director of the first two films posted official word of a third installment of the franchise on his website recently.

According to Mr. Bay,the film should be in theaters July 1,2011.

He also posted a P.S. note to Megan Fox on his blog,along with the announcement of the film. :sure:

http://www.michaelbay.com/newsblog/files/a2bd79bb4c222b807e27707aaf1497e6-570.html


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Hopefully people will remember Michael Bay sucks and not come this time.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Zellio said:


> Hopefully people will remember Michael Bay sucks and not come this time.


Wow...you know the funny thing is, a lot of people like his movies. I am not going to count the days but I am sure I will see it when it comes out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael Bay himself is indeed a piece of work....but like many creative people...has a big ego and also great talent....a rocky combination. 

On standby to get #2 on Blu Ray when it comes out soon....

Wondering how he could possibly top what he's done in #1 and #2, in terms of either plot and/or special effects. Those two are amazing.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Zellio said:


> Hopefully people will remember Michael Bay sucks and not come this time.


I never have a problem remembering that. I wouldn't hire him to direct a music video, much less a movie. I'd rather watch most commercials than a Michael Bay movie; they're often better done.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

tvjay said:


> Wow...you know the funny thing is, a lot of people like his movies. I am not going to count the days but I am sure I will see it when it comes out.


You mean they like explosions, not they like any sort of meaningful stories, because that would mean plot holes as big as transformers.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

A chance to see Megan Fox regardless of the Director is fine by me.  But I liked 1 and 2 so I would be happy to pay and watch 3.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If I want plot, I'll watch Gone with the Wind, Casablanca or Old Yeller. If I want to see lots of action and stuff getting blown to bits (by giant robots), then a Bay film it is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> If I want plot, I'll watch Gone with the Wind, Casablanca or Old Yeller. If I want to see lots of action and stuff getting blown to bits (by giant robots), then a Bay film it is.


Never said it was a great plot...just that it had one....which is more than some movies have....

Otherwise....yeah...bring on the special effects....!!! :lol:


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Never said it was a great plot...just that it had one....which is more than some movies have....
> 
> Otherwise....yeah...bring on the special effects....!!! :lol:





RobertE said:


> If I want plot, I'll watch Gone with the Wind, Casablanca or Old Yeller. If I want to see lots of action and stuff getting blown to bits (by giant robots), then a Bay film it is.





Movieman said:


> A chance to see Megan Fox regardless of the Director is fine by me.  But I liked 1 and 2 so I would be happy to pay and watch 3.


Why not also bring on the reality shows, Jerry Springer, or any other non-intelligent show? Anyways I'm sure the majority of the jerry springer ******* crowd rushed to see a movie with balls, sex jokes, ethnic stereotypes, testicles, and oh yeah, explosions!

Going to a movie just to see giant robots fight for an hour and big boobs is a highly bad to do things. Nicely done action scenes like the Die Hard movies is better then that. Hell, Mortal Kombat Annihilation and Street Fighter the movie kept my attention better.

At this rate Uwe Boll will be making better films.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Zellio said:


> At this rate Uwe Boll will be making better films.


The hell you say! His movies make Beerfest look like Citizen Kane. He actually thought Bloodrayne was going to win people over! :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Zellio said:


> Going to a movie just to see giant robots fight for an hour and big boobs is a highly bad to do things.


Obviously you're priorities are in the wrong place. :lol:

I guaranty you that if you watched Transformers 1 or 2 in my Home Theater on a 116" HD screen with 2650 watts of 7.1 surround....you'd get psyched too.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Obviously you're priorities are in the wrong place. :lol:
> 
> I guaranty you that if you watched Transformers 1 or 2 in my Home Theater on a 116" HD screen with 2650 watts of 7.1 surround....you'd get psyched too.


+1. Feels like you are watching them actually fight 20 feet away.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Obviously you're priorities are in the wrong place. :lol:
> 
> I guaranty you that if you watched Transformers 1 or 2 in my Home Theater on a 116" HD screen with 2650 watts of 7.1 surround....you'd get psyched too.


 Thats what he needs. Bigger screens make bad movies great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phat78boy said:


> +1. Feels like you are watching them actually fight 20 feet away.


Or even closer...:eek2::eek2::eek2:


vurbano said:


> Thats what he needs. Bigger screens make bad movies great.


Bigger screens with better audio make even average action movies better.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

vurbano said:


> Thats what he needs. Bigger screens make bad movies great.


Whether you like the story or not, a 100+ inch screen that you are 10-15 feet from will give you a whole new outlook on an action movie or any movie with so many moving parts and details. You can literally get lost watching something going on in the background of the picture that you never would have seen on a smaller screen or in a theater where you are so far away.

Might be the same "dumb" movie, but seeing the details you missed before keeps me coming back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phat78boy said:


> Whether you like the story or not, a 100+ inch screen that you are 10-15 feet from will give you a whole new outlook on an action movie or any movie with so many moving parts and details. You can literally get lost watching something going on in the background of the picture that you never would have seen on a smaller screen or in a theater where you are so far away.
> 
> Might be the same "dumb" movie, but seeing the details you missed before keeps me coming back.


...and many millions of others by the looks of things with the first 2 movies...

They sold a *ton* of Blu Rays of the first movie, and Transformers 2 has been in the Amazon top 100 now for 76 days (prior to its release on 10/20) - currently sits at #5.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think much of the appeal of Transformers rests with those who played with them as toys. Those of us who paid for those toys over the years, not so much.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I think much of the appeal of Transformers rests with those who played with them as toys. Those of us who paid for those toys over the years, not so much.


Never had one or even saw one before the movies.....but now I buy them for my grandkids, who love them...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I think much of the appeal of Transformers rests with those who played with them as toys. Those of us who paid for those toys over the years, not so much.


Boy, I wish I still had them all...


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

old news people old news
I do believe I mentioned this back in April 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=156723


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo Movies:

Director Michael Bay recently announced Shockwave as a featured villain for the forthcoming film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-transformers-fans-to-receive-a-shock.html

It was also announced that the film will be shot in 3D.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Earlier versions are good . So the expectation is high. I want to see Megan Fox in Transformer 3. I heard from a source that someone is taking the position of Megan Fox in the movie . Is it true or not ?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

scroll said:


> Earlier versions are good . So the expectation is high. I want to see Megan Fox in Transformer 3. I heard from a source that someone is taking the position of Megan Fox in the movie . Is it true or not ?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Just how long have you been overseas?

The news of Megan Fox's replacement by Victoria's Secret super model, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is kind of yesterdays news.

Ms.Fox expressed a desire to get away from the series and its director Michael Bay, who has a well deserved rep for being "rough" on his female stars.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Just how long have you been overseas?
> 
> The news of *Megan Fox's replacement by Victoria's Secret super model, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley *is kind of yesterdays news.
> ...


Guess we'll just have to survive somehow...


----------



## philk49 (Jun 13, 2010)

still have to wait.i hope this is not so disappointing.

P.S. michael bay movies rock!


----------



## ethanson12 (Jul 14, 2010)

I watch the part Transfer 1 and 2 both are nice . The technology used in the Movie is amazing and the direction of the movie is nice .After heard the another part Of transfer 4 is releasing is good I hope that movie is good as the other .


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

ethanson12 said:


> I watch the part Transfer 1 and 2 both are nice . The technology used in the Movie is amazing and the direction of the movie is nice .After heard the another part Of transfer 4 is releasing is good I hope that movie is good as the other .


:scratch:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My brother lives in Milwaukee, WI...and watched them film several scenes there the past 2 days down by the lakefront Art Center....he said it was really neat to see all that...the public could see from a reasonable distance in roped off areas. He saw several of the actors, as well as Michael Bay.

http://www.jsonline.com/multimedia/photos/98275394.html


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When #1 came out I reused to see it, and with out kids that was easy to do.
The other day it was on a premium movie channel, and with nothing else on, I decided to watch it. Well shiver me timbers...I really enjoyed it.  Might just rent # 2.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> When #1 came out I reused to see it, and with out kids that was easy to do.
> The other day it was on a premium movie channel, and with nothing else on, I decided to watch it. Well shiver me timbers...I really enjoyed it.  Might just rent # 2.


My father surprisingly liked #1. I already liked it plus had the tie to memories of the cartoon when I was younger... but I only loaned it to my father because it shows off some HD-ness... but he actually enjoyed the movie.

#2, however, while being even more graphically impressive in spots... has a much less compelling storyline, so only the fans like me seem to have liked it.


----------

